# Plotkin's La Terra Fortunata



## alexia (Mar 3, 2002)

Has anyone used any recipes from Plotkin's La Terra Fortunata? Is it dependable? Any must-try's? Or are other books about this region better?


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

Sorry Alexia I looked at this book a few times but never bought it. Please let me know what you think of it.


----------

